# Hi!kisses from Italy



## pooh85 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi girls!!!
I'm Lina from Italy, I live in Naples, I'm twentytwo years old.
I know mac from not very much time.
I love Mac! Sorry for my bad english, I hope you understand me!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## Devon (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi, welcome! I'm Italian, too


----------



## pooh85 (Feb 10, 2008)

thank!!!

Devon you are italian too!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so you can help me with english


----------



## red (Feb 10, 2008)

Ciao Lina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



welcome to Specktra

I'm Italian as well, live in NY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't worry about your English .. if you speak Mac, you speak our language


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Feb 10, 2008)

Ciao Lina , 

Bienvenutii a Specktra ..not sure if I spelled that correctly hehe ..I Live in northren Italy. But am American hehe ..

Specktra is awesome ..you will love it here.


----------



## pooh85 (Feb 10, 2008)

thank to everyone!!!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 10, 2008)

welcome to specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you will love it! x


----------



## Susanne (Feb 14, 2008)

here!


----------



## iluvmac (Feb 14, 2008)

Welcome!! I'm Italian too, from Florence, and you?


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 15, 2008)

I can speak italian woohoo


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## ExquisiteImages (Feb 17, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## missmacqtr (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## gardersee (Oct 8, 2008)

Cheers


----------

